# SiS Rego: Which flavour?



## Mapster1989 (13 Feb 2013)

With me training for the London to Paris later this year I decided to go for the SiS: REGO to help aid recovery after those long training rides. 

I picked up the Banana flavour and drank it for the first time. It tasted awful. Which flavour do you drink and would you recommend it? Or is there other brands out there that you recommend?


----------



## Ningishzidda (13 Feb 2013)

Forget Rego. Get Tesco beefburgers with horse steroids.

I've had a load in my freezer since last year. I went to get some last night,, "And they're off!"


----------



## zizou (13 Feb 2013)

I use for goodness shakes for after long rides and it is pretty effective - just tastes like a normal milk shake too. I drink it straight after the ride

Actually normal milk shake is decent for recovery too and a bit cheaper, you could make your own too with a blender and some milk and a banana.

I avoid rego because of the side effects


----------



## Mapster1989 (13 Feb 2013)

zizou said:


> I avoid rego because of the side effects


I've heard a lot about the side effects from reading various things on the web but I'm yet to experience them after taking it 3 times. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Ningishzidda (13 Feb 2013)

I used to take 90+ whey protein in milk with a splash of Crusha strawberry shake syrup. I mixed it up thick and put it in the fridge so it became Angel Delight. Cut up some strawberries to decorate the top of it. Eat with a spoon after 8 oz steak, chips and peas.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Feb 2013)

zizou said:


> I use forgoodness shakes for after long rides and it is pretty effective


 
Mars refuel and forgoodness shakes are the stuff of evil, they spike your blood sugar which is not healthy long term.
Interestingly enough forgoodness shake no longer seem to have any nutritional information on their website 

A 500ml portion of forgoodnessshake contains 30g of Sugar




and contains natural wonders such as Flavourings, Stabilisers (Carrageenan, Guar Gum), Vitamin and Mineral Mix (Maltodextrin, Magnesium Hydroxide, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Potassium Iodide), Soya Lecithin, Anti-caking Agent (Tri-Calcium Phosphate).
A 200ml portion of Mars refuel contains 27.4% sugar



and other wonders such as natural flavouring, emulsifier E 471, cane molasses, stabilisers: carrageenan, guar gum. (Heat treated).
If you really look at products such as forgoodnessshake and mars refuel they are not massively different to any other milshake, they are just marketed towards certain people. In fact the normal milshake brand 'frijj' which tastes great and is available from most supermarkets provides more protein and less sugar than Mars Refuel
*Frijj* 
_3.9g protein per 100ml
11.4g sugar per 100ml_
*Mars Refuel* 
_Protein 3.1 per 100ml
Sugar 13.7 per 100ml_
Make of that what you will but I will continue to make my own recovery drinks from natural yogurt, milk and fruit simply because I know what goes in it.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Feb 2013)

for years a normal glass of chocolate milk has been recommended by many above any sports recovery drink.
http://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/news/20100604/chocolate-milk-refuels-muscles-after-workout


----------



## zizou (13 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Mars refuel and forgoodness shakes are the stuff of evil, they spike your blood sugar which is not healthy long term.
> Interestingly enough forgoodness shake no longer seem to have any nutritional information on their website
> 
> A 500ml portion of forgoodnessshake contains 30g of Sugar
> ...


 

Mmmm tri calcium phosphate





It might not be ideal but after long training rides i have been known to eat jam or nutella straight out the jar just to get a bit of energy before being able to do things like take my gloves off never mind make my own drink...Although the main reason ive been using for goodness shakes over frijj is the £5 off code for wiggle


----------



## montage (13 Feb 2013)

I reckon that staying fed throughout the ride leads to less post ride binging, and far better recovery than recovery drinks and the likes. A banana every 20 miles, or every hour seems to work - might want to look into alternatives if you don't fancy carrying 4 bananas though!

Stay fueled up!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Feb 2013)

I find a pint of milk just as good as anything for getting me back on track after a ride. It also stops me binging on hoards of anything I can get my hands on !


----------



## Mapster1989 (13 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> I reckon that staying fed throughout the ride leads to less post ride binging, and far better recovery than recovery drinks and the likes. A banana every 20 miles, or every hour seems to work - might want to look into alternatives if you don't fancy carrying 4 bananas though!
> 
> Stay fueled up!


Great tips Montage. 4 banana's may be a little excessive but I see your thinking.


----------



## ASC1951 (16 Feb 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I find a pint of milk just as good as anything for getting me back on track after a ride.


And it is. IIRC there was a programme on t'telly a few months ago with some proper research.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Feb 2013)

ASC1951 said:


> And it is. IIRC there was a programme on t'telly a few months ago with some proper research.


They compared Lucozade sport to milk. No surprise that the test group which included protein won.

Absolute shocker


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2013)

zizou said:


> I avoid rego because of the side effects


_'Does just what it says on the tin'?_


----------



## ASC1951 (16 Feb 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> They compared Lucozade sport to milk. No surprise that the test group which included protein won.
> Absolute shocker


Wind your neck in, lad. Lucozade Sport is widely sold as a recovery drink, milk isn't. Milk was better, which should be a shock to the thousands of people who pay for fizzy dilute glucose.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Feb 2013)

ASC1951 said:


> Wind your neck in, lad. Lucozade Sport is widely sold as a recovery drink, milk isn't. Milk was better, which should be a shock to the thousands of people who pay for fizzy dilute glucose.


Lucozade sport is sold as a sports drink "hydrates better than water" or some snakeoil pitch. It's not a recovery drink,it's not carbonated and it contains absolutely nothing that could help with recovery.

Good lord.



> Lucozade Sport Body Fuel is an isotonic sports drink proven to enhance endurance and the ability to maintain a high work rate.


 


> *Lucozade Sport*
> 
> A range of still, fruit-based, isotonic energy drinks, designed mainly for use during sports and physically demanding activities


 

Now, about that winding necks in thing. Your turn "lad"


----------



## the_mikey (16 Feb 2013)

SIS rego: worse than sprouts.


----------

